

Anonymous threatens, Symantec recommends disabling pcAnywhere - casca
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9223725/Threatened_by_Anonymous_Symantec_tells_users_to_pull_pcAnywhere_s_plug

======
casca
The source code for pcAnywhere was leaked in 2006. In all that time, Symantec
hasn't bothered to do any work on fixing the security vulnerabilities that
they should have been fixing anyway.

All complex products have security issues, the difference is how the company
chooses to manage them. For a company that claims to be a security company
like Symantec, this is just unacceptable.

